# What is BAD about raw feeding?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been wondering this for awhile. Has anyone had a negative experience with raw? I'd really love to hear it


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I've been wondering this for awhile. Has anyone had a negative experience with raw? I'd really love to hear it [/QUOTNope, can't think of any right off..... Maybe only the smell of meat I may have left out to thaw alittle too long.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the only time raw may not be appropriate is if the dog has a disorder or disease that calls for a different kind of feeding.

other than that, you don't get any more pure or close to nature as you do with raw.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tripe is stinky?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Only when the vet blames raw for every problem your dog could possibly have. Even when presented with evidence to the contrary. Just brilliant!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Where do i start ? 1) Having to buy an extra freezer and about 40 $ worth of tupperware , tubs, and plastic shoeboxes.
2) Having the dogs tremble with anticipation as meals are being prepared
3) Spending my free time looking for sales, or friends who are giving away venison.( in season)
4) Spending even more time stuffings Kongs with ground beef and venison.
5)But honestly the worst part is trying to convince my friends,family and co-workers that feeding RAW is how dogs are supposed to eat. Dogs have been domesticated for an estimated 15 to 20 thousand years,,and commercial dog food has been around about 70-80 years. Its hard to convince people to think rationally when all they know is the marketing machine from these huge companies, when all they care about is the bottom line and NOT your pet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The only thing that comes to mind is having 3lbs of fish regurgitated all over me and my bed one night when it didn't sit well with Annie. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is having 3lbs of fish regurgitated all over me and my bed one night when it didn't sit well with Annie. LOL


figures it would be annie, poor baby.....not my braxton, though, perfect gentleman that he is. he would have puked on the hardwoods.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Bad thing about feeding raw? How about a raw palm and forehead and headache from constantly facepalming yourself?

Facepalm happens when:

-You tell people that you do feed raw and they give you looks of horror etc. and treat YOU like an idiot for doing such a vile thing.

-A well educated person says, "No, I need to see papers that dogs are carnivores. And really, it's a myth that they descended from wolves."

I could go on...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is having 3lbs of fish regurgitated all over me and my bed one night when it didn't sit well with Annie. LOL



Omg...I hate fish. Smell. Looks. Everything. So this is like...a nightmare. I may have a nightmare about it tonight. THANKS LINSEY.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Now tell me about this "puppy difficiency "knuckling over" thing I heard about. Is that something to worry about?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Cutting up poultry is kind of gross sometimes and it's annoying having to "defend" my choice of dog food to other dog owners. Those are really minor "problems"...raw doesn't have many downsides!



Sprocket said:


> Now tell me about this "puppy difficiency "knuckling over" thing I heard about. Is that something to worry about?


Can't say I've heard of that, is it related to bone growth problems? I've heard of issues when the Calciumhosphorous ratio is off but I haven't raised a puppy on raw so don't quote me on that .


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> Now tell me about this "puppy difficiency "knuckling over" thing I heard about. Is that something to worry about?


It's generally only a concern for giant breed puppies. I've not had this issue at all on a raw diet, but it can be a huge concern with the high Ca in a lot of kibbles, primarily puppy formulas. You also want to be real careful not to overfeed puppies, but especially giant breed puppies.d below. Know that I don't like the Great Dane Lady, and her website is full of half truths, selling her "cures" for everything, pay no attention to that, but there's some photos on the page. 

Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow- those photos (Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM) are painful to look at. BTW, the ingredients in her recommended food (Precise...) are about 4 inches long. Really: Yucca extract? Really?

Okay back to the problem at hand: Feeding raw. Um... Well, I suppose the biggest pain in the a** is the fact that my kitchen is the usual size found in most NYC apartments: micro. Really, like creating a kitchen was just an afterthought. So, I make do with a working space that sometimes spills into the sink. And this means blood, bones and rubbery cartilage bits are splashed around as I am hacking away, trimming and proportioning out the body parts.

That's my only gripe at the moment. No other negatives, as I am passionate about this way of feeding. No way is my big, healthy pup going to be compromised in his growth and development...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> It's generally only a concern for giant breed puppies. I've not had this issue at all on a raw diet, but it can be a huge concern with the high Ca in a lot of kibbles, primarily puppy formulas. You also want to be real careful not to overfeed puppies, but especially giant breed puppies.d below. Know that I don't like the Great Dane Lady, and her website is full of half truths, selling her "cures" for everything, pay no attention to that, but there's some photos on the page.
> 
> Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


In general off ratios would be an issue for any breed. Elevated level related problems grows proportionally with size of the dog/breed. Add to that genetic issues.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is having 3lbs of fish regurgitated all over me and my bed one night when it didn't sit well with Annie. LOL


Got spleen and tuna puked all over me the other night. But the dog that puked is only 10 pounds


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't even think much about it any more. Just feed the dogs. It's routine now. Of course, I'm one of the lucky ones whose dogs switched to raw with no fuss and no problems, and whose health has improved about a billion percent.

It would be very weird now to get dry food from a bag. I haven't seen any downside, and if I feel the need to say that my dogs eat raw food I don't really care what people think. I think they are morons if they think I am doing something awful, so I guess we are even.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

The things that are bad for me are more just frustrations (or, more acurately, my lack of patience)

- I still can't get the beef intro right, and this is 16 weeks into raw. Still haven't even purchased any organs!
- Duke will randomly have liquid poop, and I can't attribute it to anything new. I feed a lot of bone to try and counter this - sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesnt
- Duke is very itchy, but I've put that down to hayfever... but in the back of my mind, I'm still thinking "did he get this itchy last spring/summer? or is it SOMETHING in his food that I haven't cancelled out yet?"
- Aside from chicken frames and beef heart, NONE of my other meat is "cheap", costing on average around $4/kg (roughly $1.80/lb)

I'm a worry wart, so I do worry that I'm not giving him enough of the good stuff, but once I get into a good routine with organs included, I think I'll worry less


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am very new to raw and only doing it part time. One of the things that bother me is the smell of raw meat and cutting it up into pieces small enough for a puppy who should be an 11 lb dog. It has got to be so much easier feeding bigger dogs. Also trying to find reasonably priced pork and beef when the time comes to introduce that. I can find cheap chicken but the red meat is pricier.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Having weird dogs, I had different problems from most.
1. getting my pups to eat  the meat, not just the bone
2. a willingness to go hungry to the point of "illness" rather than eat (tough love isn't possible with one of mine because of this thick headness)
and having nothing to do with the pups, but my own "issue", is worrying about the pups getting "all the essentials".


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hmm...lets see...the fact that ALL my pets LOVE eating, oh wait, I LOVE that...the fact that my 2, 3, and 4 year old have as white and shiny of teeth as my 9 month old...oh wait...I LOVE that! Hmmm...the fact that NO ONE has stinky breath, nooo....the fact that I know EXACTLY what they are eating...Oh no wait, I love that too!! The fact that I can go to the store and ENJOY shopping...NO I like that TOO!! OHHH...I KNOW...the fact that I hardly get any hair off of my 4 dogs and 2 cats compared to when they had been krapple fed?! NOOOO, I LOVE that too!!!!LOL
Maybe its the fact that I have a way to EASILY help TONS of pets of my friends and family.....no that is a good thing too!!!!


:tongue1: :biggrin1: :becky:

SO ya...those are my "bad" things about raw!!HAHAHA


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bad things about raw....

1. I'm obsessive with finding good deals, searching CL for deals for meat/animals to butcher, etc. I have more meat than what can fit in my FOUR GIGANTIC freezers right now....good thing its not getting over 40 degrees outside right now, huh? WHY the HELL am I still looking?!?!?!  

2. A few of my dogs wont eat organs, so I have to force feed them. Granted its not much of a fight since I've been doing it so long...just wish they'd eat their organs. But this is a personal thing. 

3. Stinky trash cans. Wrappers from meat and packages that end up in the trash end up making it stink after a few days. 

4. I don't particularly enjoy butchering for my dogs, but I do because I can get high quality meats that would otherwise be too expensive to buy for them. Its hard work but totally worth it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

1. The fact that we live off of a military salary so there hasn't been enough spare money yet to buy a chest freezer.

2. The fact that we can't fit any food for US into the freezer because it is jam packed with "dog food" all the time.

3. The impulse to run to the meat section of any store we walk into and filling up our cart with specials and then realizing that we have no room for OUR food even though that's actually what we came for.

4. Getting down to the end of the paycheck and having no human food in the house and staring longingly at the "dog food"

5. Watching Buck swallow a chicken drumstick, turkey neck, or rib whole and worrying for the next 3 days about blockages (hence the handfeeding to prevent it)

6. Cleaning Buck's ears, muzzle, and front feet along with Dude's front feet when they come back inside after dinner.

7. Trying to have a decent conversation with kibble feeders who think I am killing my dogs even though their dog is itchy, hairless, overweight while mine are comfortable, fully coated (and not to mention shiny!), and lean.

The pros SO outweight the cons that I am willing to put up with all of this. I love the way they smell, feel, and look. Nick and I complain about the dogs a lot but they are our lives and we wouldn't feed them any other way.


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Im new to raw, about a month, and I can't stand the look of disgust from other people when they find out that I'm feeding raw diet. Then comes the comments which drive me crazy. I just want to get enough nerve to say, "Don't be so ignorant. Until you complety research everything about feeding raw, then come back to me for a debate!" But it's hard because it's usually friends and family that say these things and you know that they think your crazy, so it's hard to comeback w/ the whole don't be ignorant comments. I just took Simba (old man 12 yr old lab) to the vet for his ears and I had to lie to the vet and tell her I feed him high quality grain free kibble. My vet would soooooooooooooo not approve and I don't need lectures. The proof is in the pudding. I can't wait until Simba gets so much better w/ everything from his teeth to his energy and the allergies and frequent ear infections. Then the next time I take him to the vet and they ask me what I feed him, I'll proudly inform her that he is on a raw diet. Ha!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Bad things about raw....
> 
> 1. I'm obsessive with finding good deals, searching CL for deals for meat/animals to butcher, etc. I have more meat than what can fit in my FOUR GIGANTIC freezers right now....good thing its not getting over 40 degrees outside right now, huh? WHY the HELL am I still looking?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I am SO meat obsessed  I love it. At work I walk next to the meat department a lot an I always cruise the deals. We never have any deals because I work for a silly higher end store. 

Just found out the head of the meat department is my neighbor...still trying to figure out a way to get some meat out of that arrangement 

Sprocket won't eat organs either  

I actually really enjoy butchering. I don't know what it is but I find it fascinating.

And stinky wrappers...let me tell you the story about the time I re packaged 40 + lbs of 2 yo venison, left the garbage tied in a bag in the kitchen to take out on my way to work. Forgot about it and came home to bloody stinkin confetti all over my house...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Bluey said:


> Im new to raw, about a month, and I can't stand the look of disgust from other people when they find out that I'm feeding raw diet. Then comes the comments which drive me crazy. I just want to get enough nerve to say, "Don't be so ignorant. Until you complety research everything about feeding raw, then come back to me for a debate!" But it's hard because it's usually friends and family that say these things and you know that they think your crazy, so it's hard to comeback w/ the whole don't be ignorant comments. I just took Simba (old man 12 yr old lab) to the vet for his ears and I had to lie to the vet and tell her I feed him high quality grain free kibble. My vet would soooooooooooooo not approve and I don't need lectures. The proof is in the pudding. I can't wait until Simba gets so much better w/ everything from his teeth to his energy and the allergies and frequent ear infections. Then the next time I take him to the vet and they ask me what I feed him, I'll proudly inform her that he is on a raw diet. Ha!


I lied to my vet too 

My coworkers half think I'm nuts and half think I know something they don't know =p


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

It doesn't clean teeth in my breed (chihuahuas) like it is alleged to. Just doesn't. No matter how perfect a diet is fed  I still brush, scrub and spray their teeth daily with dental sprays to keep a healthy mouth. It's also VERY expensive because of where I live. I have one allergic to beef/venison. Had her puking all over until I figured that one out. Cost me several doggie beds and a throw pillow I really liked.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> 1. The fact that we live off of a military salary so there hasn't been enough spare money yet to buy a chest freezer.
> 
> 2. The fact that we can't fit any food for US into the freezer because it is jam packed with "dog food" all the time.
> 
> ...


#4 really cracks me up


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> It doesn't clean teeth in my breed (chihuahuas) like it is alleged to. Just doesn't. No matter how perfect a diet is fed  I still brush, scrub and spray their teeth daily with dental sprays to keep a healthy mouth.


I brush the canines daily or every other day. Have you tried turkey necks? They really work well for my Doxie.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The biggest downsides I have heard thus far were people who have difficult dogs who do not transition well to raw. Once you have transitioned your dog, its all downhill after that. Sure I've had some bumps in the road (ie upset stomach) but most were caused by me, I learned from them and they will not happen again.

The dumbest thing I did was give Avery marrow bones, which caused four of his front bottom teeth to chip. I was suggested them from the rescue I got Avery from, never will another one of my dogs have a marrow bone.

And the time it takes me to put away meat after its been purchased. I don't mind doing it, I just hate looking at the clock 4hrs later and realizing it took me that long to cut up meat.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

monkeys23 said:


> Tripe is stinky?


Your a wuss!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Bad things about raw....
> 
> 1. I'm obsessive with finding good deals, searching CL for deals for meat/animals to butcher, etc. I have more meat than what can fit in my FOUR GIGANTIC freezers right now....good thing its not getting over 40 degrees outside right now, huh? WHY the HELL am I still looking?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I need you to come butcher for me! Some great deals on Llamas for sale, but DH says I can't take them to the butcher to have them cut and wrapped.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

bully4life said:


> #4 really cracks me up


It's funny to me too right now since I have a full fridge at the moment (paid last night!) but in 2 weeks I won't think it's so funny. Hahaha. It happens all the time too. Usually we have edible chicken quarters that I can thaw and eat but we just got a freezerfull of pig parts like liver and hearts and stuff so I don't think my freezer will get any longing looks for a while!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I need you to come butcher for me! Some great deals on Llamas for sale, but DH says I can't take them to the butcher to have them cut and wrapped.


Drew and I did away with about 11 roosters in the beginning. I really want to get a pig and raise it but he keeps saying "This is NOT a slaughter house!"...:tongue:

Tell that to the roosters! I really wish I could raise a pig, or a goat. I would have no issue butchering it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Drew and I did away with about 11 roosters in the beginning. I really want to get a pig and raise it but he keeps saying "This is NOT a slaughter house!"...:tongue:
> 
> Tell that to the roosters! I really wish I could raise a pig, or a goat. I would have no issue butchering it.


I couldn't KILL it. I love animals too much... especially goats and cattle but once it was dead I could hack it to meal sized pieces without an issue. Nick is the one who could do the actual killing. He and his cousin used to hunt rabbits and bring them home to make stew.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I couldn't KILL it. I love animals too much... especially goats and cattle but once it was dead I could hack it to meal sized pieces without an issue. Nick is the one who could do the actual killing. He and his cousin used to hunt rabbits and bring them home to make stew.


The first time we did the roosters (a batch of 5). I didnt' help, My 2 girl friends and I watched the 3 guys handle it. Then we all put on gloves and did the dirty work. The second batch, Drew and I did on our own. I held the string, turned my head and closed my eyes! haha 

I love animals too but I can suck it up and do whats best for my wallet and my dogs!


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I couldn't KILL it. I love animals too much... especially goats and cattle but once it was dead I could hack it to meal sized pieces without an issue. Nick is the one who could do the actual killing. He and his cousin used to hunt rabbits and bring them home to make stew.


And this is exactly why this coming year I am going to sponsor some 4h animals, get an entire lamb and and entire Kid (goat) I know they will be very happy, natural and well fed animals who are not tortured prior to butcher, and I get all the odds and ends and organs and stuff too. I will need a second freezer, I have a stand up I got from craigslist and it fits a good amount, but it won't fit all that.

My bad stuff pertains mostly to the kitties. The dog transitioned like a breeze in 4 weeks and has had pretty much everything including organs and heart and never had a day of bad poo. And she is easy to feed because I give her everything frozen (was a gulper and this makes her slow down) and outside in her run. It is like, grab baggie, hand chicken quarter (or pork ribs or whatever) to doggy, done.

Bad things about kitties and raw. 

1) I have one lazy and slow eater and one hoover vacume fatty, keeping the weight on the one and off the other and making sure fatty doean't eat lazy's food is a constant challenge. 

2) Lazy likes to drag his food all over the carpet and I have yet to find a way to stop him, I have resorted to coming behind him with enzymatic stain remover and that is working for now, but it is annoying.

3) If not fed in a specific order they do not finish and their rations end up off. For example. Ussually I pair bone in and oprgan, so they will get a chicken wing piece, some liver and some heart. If I put it all down at once one eats all the liver and the other all the bone. Or they both eat their liver and heart and decide they don't feel like working at the bone in. Tough love not really being an option with cats it is a pain. So I have to put down the bone in and wait until they each finish that, then give them the other stuff. 

4) Occassionally I have to lock fatty in a seperate room and give lazy more time to eat. 

5) unlike the dog who I can hand a fish oil pill with a dollop of peanut butter and down it goes, the cats require mixing the fish oil into something, so they get little ground beef meatballs with fish oil. These are somewhat time consuming to make at the beggining of each month.

Basically the cats require constant monitoring and interference and special handling etc etc etc. If I was feeding wet food 2x per day I imagine I'd have similar problems, since mostly it seems to be just finicky cats or the difference in their personalities. If I free fed it would definately be easier, but fatty (whos real name is Figaro by the way) would be an absolute blimp. And neither would be as cashmere soft as they are and have lovely teeth and basically get raving fantastic reviews by the vet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> And this is exactly why this coming year I am going to sponsor some 4h animals, get an entire lamb and and entire Kid (goat) I know they will be very happy, natural and well fed animals who are not tortured prior to butcher, and I get all the odds and ends and organs and stuff too. I will need a second freezer, I have a stand up I got from craigslist and it fits a good amount, but it won't fit all that.
> .


Drew and I aren't sponsoring but we are planning on buying a hog at the FFA fair auction next year. Some don't sell and the kids take rock bottom prices if you offer it to them afterwards (Thats what happen to Drew when he sold his pigs in FFA). We have gone to the sale the last 2 years and have never bought anything  Usually the unlimited beer gets in the way :tongue:


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Sprocket, I have a friend who's kids do Hogs every year, next year I am going to ask her before they butcher about maybe getting the organs and trim and stuff from her. And I may have just scored my first Venison, My friend who I bought my Horse from has friends that hunt and were asking him if he wanted Venison, he hates Venison, but I looked at him like "What!?!?! I'll take as much as they can give me!"


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> Sprocket, I have a friend who's kids do Hogs every year, next year I am going to ask her before they butcher about maybe getting the organs and trim and stuff from her. And I may have just scored my first Venison, My friend who I bought my Horse from has friends that hunt and were asking him if he wanted Venison, he hates Venison, but I looked at him like "What!?!?! I'll take as much as they can give me!"


That sounds great! Since you brought it up, I was thinking of speaking to the processor that does the pigs for the buyers and asking for the organs and bones that they toss out. It would be really nice to get that


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I brush the canines daily or every other day. Have you tried turkey necks? They really work well for my Doxie.


Yea...those and pork ribs, beef back ribs, chicken necks, chicken wingettes as gorge meals (so funny that's a gorge meal!); the problem isn't so much their front teeth it is the top molars in the back ; they are crowded and set funny because their mouths are so small. So, it's not a big deal, I just have to brush their teeth. Chis are infamous for absolutely atrocious mouths, so I count myself lucky we've yet to see a dental between raw feeding and brushing/maintenance gel/spray.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Sitting in my basement cutting up deer carcasses, weighing, wrapping, labeling for hours on end. But it's free so oh well.
And people looking at me like I'm abusing my dog because I feed raw. Or just thinking I'm insane.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

1- My Vet no longer gets biweekly visits from Zoey
2- My Vet no longer gets every 3 month teethcleans from Zoey
3- My Vet no longer gets income from 7 pills from Zoey (she's on 1 now!)
4- My vet no longer gets emergency visits from when Zoey has seizures or is having problems
See a pattern? LOL! Seriously the ONLY bad thing that I can say about raw is when I forget to thaw Zoey's food and she gets mad because she sees me get it out of the freezer and I 'warm water' thaw it. That's the ONLY issue with raw I have found. LOL! I LOVE IT! Have been feeding it for 16 months and will NEVER go back to kibble EVER!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Your a wuss!


Its really not that bad, lol. It was just the best con I could come up with! I still think the sardine grind is a more disgusting smell than tripe. At least tripe just smells like poo.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Jesse says he knows of something "bad" about raw...but I told him its not bad...just means that he gets to eat too!!:wink: the fact that I (we) can affored more animals then we EVER could on decent processed food!!:biggrin:
There isn't any way we would have Leo, Dixi, Pidgin or Keeva if it wasn't for how much I save on raw!!:becky:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The only thing bad about raw is that Shade loves it so much that I've made him fat as a little pig. He looks at me with those big brown eyes and then polishes off an entire chicken quarter before Rocky even starts working on his. Then he looks around like "where's his dinner?" He was a much skinnier dog when I just scooped out two cups of dry food a day into his bowl and that was that. 

Rocky, on the other hand, actually started to lose weight on whole chicken quarters. It's just too darn much effort for the lazy boy and he won't eat more then a drumstick before walking away. I'm still working on converting the two of them from ground raw to whole raw but it's about 50/50 now. And Shade hasn't lost a pound.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny how dogs are so different.

I have to take Snorkels bi-weekly rib bone away from her, or she will gnaw it until she literally can't stand up any more. I decided once just to let her have it until she quit, and she never did. i finally took it away after about three hours and she was trying to get to her water bowl and was so exhausted her legs wouldn't hold her up. They kept going out sideways just like you see on the cartoons.

I had to bring her water where she was laying and let her recuperate. 

So now she gets 45 minutes and we take the bone away.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Um, I'm bad at it. 

And here in Canada, it can be very pricey. But I LOVE the results, and love knowing that I'm doing what's best for my monsters!


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

As much as the separating and storing is a bit of a hassle, I wouldn't claim it to be a bad part of raw feeding at all. I enjoy the feeling of it sometimes, to neatly organize everything that I know Zoey will be enjoying. I am a bit of a neat freak so, perhaps that is apart of the tolerance. Now, the ONE BAD THING ABOUT RAW for my personal thought, is how Zoey trembles and trembles and drools a nice puddle for the anxiousness to be fed, while I prepare her meal, every single day! and as although I am fully aware about the safe swallowing of smaller cuts, sometimes her suction responses to meal time just sets me off my end sometimes haha. For zoey to be calm and collective, enjoying everysingle bite is so rare!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> The first time we did the roosters (a batch of 5). I didnt' help, My 2 girl friends and I watched the 3 guys handle it. Then we all put on gloves and did the dirty work. The second batch, Drew and I did on our own. I held the string, turned my head and closed my eyes! haha
> 
> I love animals too but I can suck it up and do whats best for my wallet and my dogs!


I just simply WON'T suck it up while I have Nick around. Hahaha. I could handle the birds. I despise birds. I am afraid of them. My family wanted a bird when I was a kid and they used my birthday as an excuse to get one. I woke up on my birthday morning and there was a cockatiel in a cage in my room. I freaked. Now I had a bird that I had to take care of that I had never wanted! When we went to the Woodland Park Zoo in Seattle for my 21st birthday this past summer we went into the place where the parakeets can land on a seed stick that you can buy. I had my face buried into Nick's chest and my arm held out as far away from me as possible. Strangely though, I grew up as an only child with a single mother and we were at the San Diego Wild Animal Park every weekend and I LOVE Lorikeet Landing. I can stand there with lorikeets all up and down my arms and not bat an eye...

I could definitely help butcher the birds. It's the goats and things like that. As long as I don't HAVE to kill them, I won't. I have Nick to do it for me  Hahahaha. We are a strange bunch of people...


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

My dogs excitedly whining from their kennel as soon as I show my face in the morning when all I want is a quiet cup of coffee.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

My only con would have to be the hours I spend once a month with 100lbs of meat(I buy in bulk) having to let it all thaw out, cut off skin and fat(just switched to raw), and bagging it up. But it's so worth it! Love my dog!

The BF thinks I'm crazy and doesn't like to see chicken feet all over the kitchen when I'm bagging it all up. But who cares what he says! haha


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

emric said:


> My only con would have to be the hours I spend once a month with 100lbs of meat(I buy in bulk) having to let it all thaw out, cut off skin and fat(just switched to raw), and bagging it up. But it's so worth it! Love my dog!
> 
> The BF thinks I'm crazy and doesn't like to see chicken feet all over the kitchen when I'm bagging it all up. But who cares what he says! haha



It will be SOOO much easier once you don't have to remove the skin and fat.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Whats bad about raw.............only that I spend more time thinking about what I'm going to feed in the days ahead. Is that bad, no, I love that my dogs can't wait for there meal...I find that I don't have to read labels lol....anymore....


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that is so, so, so funny.



meggels said:


> Omg...I hate fish. Smell. Looks. Everything. So this is like...a nightmare. I may have a nightmare about it tonight. THANKS LINSEY.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I havent gotten any good knives yet, so cutting up/breaking some bones can be pain in the butt. Like the deer legs we got the other day and I tried taking them apart at the joint.. yikes. 
It can be messy, and its not as big of a deal unless I visit my family who are neat freaks. I really wish I could get a larger freezer right now, but unfortunately not enough space at this time. 

Thats about it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> It will be SOOO much easier once you don't have to remove the skin and fat.


I didn't even know I was suppose to do that in the beginning. My dogs got it all


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I've been wondering this for awhile. Has anyone had a negative experience with raw? I'd really love to hear it


yes. i was the negative experience.

user error can be a terrible thing for your dogs and your nervous system.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> yes. i was the negative experience.
> 
> user error can be a terrible thing for your dogs and your nervous system.



Same here. I have had negative experiences associated with my making grave errors.


----------

